# Weirdness



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I tried to run my Kato #182 with a Digitrax decoder installed (hadn't had any problems before) and it went forward and then kinda sppputtereddd and stopped with the reverse LED on. I couldn't put it in forward mode, and it would not move.

I put it on the programming track and it seemed to read back correct values, but still wouldn't budge when placed back into operating mode. I then reset the decoder, reprogrammed a few CVs, and it then worked again.

Does this seem _very_ out of the ordinary - or _slightly_ out of the ordinary.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know how ordinary that is but I am sure happy when a "reset" gets
it back running. I have had that happen but its uaually when I am messing with
the cvs. I know you weren't. It has happened a couple times when I was just
running.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like the decoder is shorting out on the frame.
Common Kato problem!
It need several peices of Kaptan tape to keep it from shorting out.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

X there is a short most likely between the decoder and the Kato frame, I know some engines if built similar to the Katos with metal frames (my Liliput engine for example) you may have the need to isolate the motor and decoder to prevent accidental shorts which may cause something like that to happen, My Liliput is getting the chip upgrade and they were gonna leave it as is and I tested it and it had this issue and I immeadiatly made sure they had properly isolated the decoder/motor from frame (it too is metal), so thats most likely what is or has happened to the engine, so I do agree with Sean with this!!


No my entire fleet hasn't been upgraded yet but its slowly being switched over


----------

